# Tommaso



## Bail_Monkey (May 19, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm been a Mtb'er for years on and off and got a Trek 1.2 in 2012 to improve my cardio as suggested by a friend. In early 2013, I purchased a Tommaso Team frame and built it up as my first 'entry' level carbon road bike. (I do not have $4000+ to spend on a bike at this time). The frame was just over $400, so an low end / economy build.

Frame is a 55cm with a Sram Force and Ritchey component build (Fork, stem, handlebar, seatpost), Selle Italia SLR saddle, Look Keo classic pedals. 

On my cheapo scale, it's just under 16lbs. Just put some 38mm carbon tubulars w/GP4000's on it to gain a bit of speed. I had some Vuelta Corsa Lites running GP4000s which is a pretty good setup, weight and value.

View attachment 285390


View attachment 285391


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

110 views and no comments...hell, I'll throw you some love.

looks business-like, no frilly stuff.

ride the wheels off it...


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome!! 

Nice to see Tommaso riders out there. I ride a Tommaso Monza myself (it was the perfect value-for-the-money bike for me to get into cycling.) How do you like the carbon frame?


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 19, 2008)

The frame is pretty good, but I really do not have much to compare it to. I may want to upgrade to a frameset with the tapered headset someday. I can't complain about the weight and it's pretty fast on the DH's.


----------

